# Breckwell Pellet Stove - Convection Blower Stops



## Enfield_Man (Jan 21, 2011)

I ahve a Breckwell P2000 pellet stove and if we leave the stove on #3 for more than 45 minutes the Blower shutts off but the stove continues to feed/burn pellets.  I power off the stove and after about 15 - 20 minutes of cooling the blower kicks back on.

I've been told 2 different things about what could be wrong.

1. The Blower is bad
2. The Sensor is bad.

Funny thing is that if I leave the stove on #2 with the fan set to hig it runs all day with no issues.  Only happens when on #3, so I was thinking if it's the Blower then why doesnt it stop when I have it on #2 and High Fan?

Any Ideas?


----------



## BBennett (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like a switch issue, having to do with the heat in the stove causing it to change its state. I agree with you you about the blower running all day. To test it turn it back to 3 and when the blower shuts off check voltage at the blower if its there replace blower. If no voltage look at the switch.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2011)

Enfield_Man said:
			
		

> I ahve a Breckwell P2000 pellet stove and if we leave the stove on #3 for more than 45 minutes the Blower shutts off but the stove continues to feed/burn pellets.  I power off the stove and after about 15 - 20 minutes of cooling the blower kicks back on.
> 
> I've been told 2 different things about what could be wrong.
> 
> ...



Your blower is overheating because it isn't moving enough air through the heat exchanger to keep the temperature inside the stove shell low enough so the blowers thermal protection circuit doesn't trip.

Now it could be that the blower is dirty, hasn't been oiled, or is underpowered for the job.

You are not the only one to have this issue and your stove isn't the only stove that has this issue.

I have it on #3 and above with a high quality pellet burning.   I forgot late last week to put the fan into hi mode after cleaning and was greeted by a high temperature shut down.     

You should remove, clean and oil your convection blower, make certain all grill work that provides air into the stove's shell is free of dust and cobwebs.  Make certain the heat exchanger's outlets are free of any obstructions and clean.  This may help a bit.

I ordered a larger blower (that is within the electrical specifications) for my stove, it should arrive on Monday.   Then the fun and games will commence.


----------



## Enfield_Man (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

There is plenty of air flowing from the heat exchange tubes,  when I change the levels or set the fan to high the volume of air definitely increases.  One thing I forgot about was that last season this occured one time when the stove was on #4 but never had an issue on #3.  We had the blower replcaed 3 years ago when the stove was under warranty because it was making a "pinging" sound so I was hoping that it wasn't the blower.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2011)

When was the last time you pulled cleaned and oiled that blower?  You'd be surprised exactly how little it takes to foul up the works.


----------



## Enfield_Man (Jan 21, 2011)

I had someone in to clean the stove, not sure if they oiled it or not.  From looking at it I can probably pull the stove out (it's an  insert) and remove the blower, wht type and where would I oil it?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2011)

Enfield_Man said:
			
		

> I had someone in to clean the stove, not sure if they oiled it or not.  From looking at it I can probably pull the stove out (it's an  insert) and remove the blower, wht type and where would I oil it?



It depends on if the blower motor actually has oil ports, you should check your manual first.

When did the stove get cleaned (how long has it been) and how many pellets have you burned since then?


----------



## Enfield_Man (Jan 21, 2011)

It was cleaned in Oct/Nov and we've burned a little more than a ton.  I did notice that the issue with the #3 setting started after the cleaning.


----------



## ronlat (Jan 21, 2011)

Breckwell convection blowers are sealed for life bearings meaning no oil ports.  sounds to me like you may have a faulty control board.  Have you sent an email to Breckwells tech department via the web page?  They ussually will get back to you in a couple of days.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 21, 2011)

ronlat said:
			
		

> Breckwell convection blowers are sealed for life bearings meaning no oil ports. sounds to me like you may have a faulty control board. Have you sent an email to Breckwells tech department via the web page? They ussually will get back to you in a couple of days.



Not all Breckwells have the sealed bearings in the blower motors. I think it was after 2007/2008 when they started that.



			
				Enfield_Man said:
			
		

> I have a Breckwell P2000 pellet stove and if we leave the stove on #3 for more than 45 minutes the Blower shuts off but the stove continues to feed/burn pellets. I power off the stove and after about 15 - 20 minutes of cooling the blower kicks back on.
> 
> I've been told 2 different things about what could be wrong.
> 
> ...



There isn't a sensor to start or stop the blower on the breckwells(besides the thermal fuse built into the motor itself). Its on once the POF switch is made. So I would say blower motor as SmokeyTheBear stated. Thermal overload fuse tripping out. Once the stove gets a tad hotter in the 3 heat setting is enough to set it into thermal fuse overload. Pull the blower and clean it. Lube the bushings(if it has sealed bearings I would still add a few drops to the motor at each end). If it still does it you have to purchase a new blower. 

Check here for blower

If your old blower does have sealed bearings don't toss it. Set it a side and You can replace just the bearings rather easy. Then you will have a spare.

This is a common problem that I have seen over a dozen times(not just with Breckwells). I have also seen this with the combustion blowers as well. I'm betting there is a slight screech coming from the blower just before it stops too!


----------



## Enfield_Man (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll try taking it apart tomorrow.  

As far as any noise before it stops, there is nothing that we hear, it jsut all of a sudden gets really quiet and there is no more airflow from the heat exchange tubes.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 21, 2011)

Enfield_Man said:
			
		

> ...  it jsut all of a sudden gets really quiet and there is no more airflow from the heat exchange tubes.



Yep it sure does get quiet fast and if the stove runs much longer the high limit is also likely to trip.


----------



## Enfield_Man (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I took out the blower and blew it out, one thing I found when I was putting it back together was that there was a tube connected to a relay on the back and the wires for the blower sitting on the blower and not in the cable tie,  I put everything back together and placed the wires/tubes where they should have been.

I ran the stove without any issues on #3 for 5 hours, however when I turned it down to #1 or #2 it was very noisey (sounded like teh fan was rubbing), but at high speeds it was fine.

I just went and bought one fron Fasco that matched what was in there.  So hopefully that was it.


----------



## khenault (Jan 2, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Check here for blower
> 
> If your old blower does have sealed bearings don't toss it. Set it a side and You can replace just the bearings rather easy. Then you will have a spare.



Does anyone have a source and part number for the bearings to fit a 2008 Big E convection blower?


----------



## RSica (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi my friend,

Here is a link to bearings I've used with great success in my Big-E's convection blower. They were easy to replace and I purchased
spares in case I need them in the future.

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Kit7618

Best regards,

Randi


----------

